# Webs und Logrotate



## planet_fox (10. März 2010)

Mal ne frage zu den Logfiles ind en Webs wie soll man oder werden die archiviert. Ich habe das Problem das nach gut einem Jahr die dateien alle mega groß sind und ich würde gerne so Jahresmäßig die dateien archiviert haben. Irgendwelche ideen dazu


----------



## Till (10. März 2010)

ISPConfig 3: Die Logdateien in den webs werden nach einem Tag automatisch komprimiert um Platz zu psaren und nach 30 Tagen gelöscht.
ISPConfig 2: Da wird nichts automatisch gelöscht, müsste man ggf. mittels eines Scriptes machen. Da die Dateien ja in einem Ordner mit dem Jahr sind, könnte man z.B. alle logs ordner der webs durchgehen und jeweils den 2009er Ordner als tar.gz irgendwo speichern und danach löschen.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2010)

hm ok klingt gut, jedoch habe ich hier ne error.log mit 22Mb und einträgen von Februar 2009 . bei den acesslogs sind zips da massig.

@Till, mails hast du bekommen nur ncoh keine zeit gehabt denke ich. Hab was für faqforge gesendet


----------



## Till (11. März 2010)

Kann sein, dass das error.log nicht rotiert wird. Muss ich mal nachsehen.


----------

